# Falcao al Real Madrid



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo quanto riporta la trasmissione Punto Pelota, il Presidente dell'*Atletico Madrid*, Cerezo, avrebbe confidato ad alcuni amici che l'attaccante *Radamel Falcao ha raggiunto un accordo con il Real Madrid* per la stagione 2013-2014


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Gennaio 2013)

se non vincono la champions neanche così non ho parole


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Gennaio 2013)

se è così a giugno si muove Ronaldo


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2013)

Se cedono Benzema o Higuain coprono già un terzo del costo di Falcao. Sarebbe un grandissimo acquisto.


----------



## juventino (3 Gennaio 2013)

Se lo vogliono prendere devono cedere Ronaldo oppure Benzema e Higuaìn messi insieme. Altrimenti dubito possano permetterselo.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Gennaio 2013)

madre de dios.
questo lo pagano 80mln


----------



## Re Ricardo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Grandi manovre in casa Real:Marca titola che il Real farà un grosso sforzo per rinnovare il contratto di Ronaldo: 15 mln all'anno. Per recuperare soldi venderanno Kakà.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Falcao al Real e Cavani al City.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Gennaio 2013)

E Ronaldo al Milan


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> E Ronaldo al Milan


Siamo in pole.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Gennaio 2013)

aho...non è che ci becchiamo Kakà :/


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> aho...non è che ci becchiamo Kakà :/



certi amori non finiscono, fanno giri immensi e poi ritornano (cit.)


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Farebbe bene soprattutto al ragazzo, oltre che alla squadra, visto che un attaccante come lui, meriterebbe di giocare la Champions League.


----------



## Miro (3 Gennaio 2013)

Il Real può permettersi di sbolognare Higuain e Benzema come fossero dei Gilardino qualsiasi  e noi invece giriamo con Pazzini


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Gennaio 2013)

Mi sa di notizia campata in aria


----------



## Frikez (3 Gennaio 2013)

Falcao


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Il Real può permettersi di sbolognare Higuain e Benzema come fossero dei Gilardino qualsiasi  e noi invece giriamo con Pazzini


Un prestito con diritto di riscatto di Higuain non farebbe di certo schifo, oh...


----------



## Miro (3 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un prestito con diritto di riscatto di Higuain non farebbe di certo schifo, oh...



Assolutamente, anzi per quel che mi riguarda Higuain non ha nulla da invidiare a Falcao; il fatto è che il Real lo cederebbe per far cassa e prendersi il colombiano, di sicuro non lo darebbe in prestito gratuito a dei pezzenti come noi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, anzi per quel che mi riguarda Higuain non ha nulla da invidiare a Falcao; il fatto è che il Real lo cederebbe per far cassa e prendersi il colombiano, di sicuro non lo darebbe in prestito gratuito a dei pezzenti come noi.


Fan cassa con Benzema e ci regalano Higuain, siam pur sempre amici


----------



## DannySa (3 Gennaio 2013)

Benzema da noi, lol certo


----------



## Doctore (3 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fan cassa con Benzema e ci regalano Higuain, siam pur sempre amici


eh magari ci pagano pure l ingaggio


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2013)

magari karim o higuain *-*


----------



## Snake (3 Gennaio 2013)

Faccio molta fatica ad immaginare l'Atletico che cede il suo miglior giocatore ai cugini, in passato sono sempre stati molto chiari su Torres e Aguero, non c'hanno mai voluto sentire, se davvero lo cedono evidentemente sarà per un'offerta monstre e se sarà così il Real potrà prenderlo solo cedendo Ronaldo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Faccio molta fatica ad immaginare l'Atletico che cede il suo miglior giocatore ai cugini, in passato sono sempre stati molto chiari su Torres e Aguero, non c'hanno mai voluto sentire, se davvero lo cedono evidentemente sarà per un'offerta monstre e se sarà così il Real potrà prenderlo solo cedendo Ronaldo.



infatti...se arriva Falcao va via Ronaldo anche se non capisco la mossa...Falcao non vale il Portoghese


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Gennaio 2013)

Si ma il real non ha tanti soldi come prima, per modric hanno dovuto raccogliere i "centesimi" adirittura stare quasi tutta una sessione di mercato per un giocatore, quando il real comprava tutto in pochissimi giorni. Chiaramente i soldi non c'è ne sono, sopratutto per uno come Falcao che avrà un valore di 70-80 mil...

Lo comprano solo se cedono ronaldo, oppure cedono 2-3 giocatori a prezzi folli..ma anche in questo caso è molto improbabile visto che gli ingaggi dei giocatori del real sono folli..

Boh o cedono Ronaldo e lo prendono oppure nada


----------



## Frikez (3 Gennaio 2013)

Lo prendiamo noi, sfruttando quel famoso credito che vantiamo nei confronti dei Colchoneros


----------



## sheva90 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Rischia di fare 50-60 gol all'anno.


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma il real non ha tanti soldi come prima, per modric hanno dovuto raccogliere i "centesimi" adirittura stare quasi tutta una sessione di mercato per un giocatore, quando il real comprava tutto in pochissimi giorni. Chiaramente i soldi non c'è ne sono, sopratutto per uno come Falcao che avrà un valore di 70-80 mil...
> 
> Lo comprano solo se cedono ronaldo, oppure cedono 2-3 giocatori a prezzi folli..ma anche in questo caso è molto improbabile visto che gli ingaggi dei giocatori del real sono folli..
> 
> Boh o cedono Ronaldo e lo prendono oppure nada



Mah, la verità è che se si liberano del folle ingaggio di Kakà, cedono uno tra Higuain e Benzema, ci metton sopra una 30 di mln che è una cifra alla loro portata il colombiano se lo prendono senza se e senza ma. Semmai la cosa che rende complicata l'operazione è che gioca per i rivali di sempre.


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Siamo in pole.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mah, la verità è che se si liberano del folle ingaggio di Kakà, cedono uno tra Higuain e Benzema, ci metton sopra una 30 di mln che è una cifra alla loro portata il colombiano se lo prendono senza se e senza ma. Semmai la cosa che rende complicata l'operazione è che gioca per i rivali di sempre.



Kaka? Higuain? Benzema? E chi prende quegli con i loro ingaggi? 

Poi qua parliamo di 80 mil per Falcao, poi Ronaldo e Falcao insieme non funziona dai..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


>








Un grande regalo da parte del pressss


----------



## Frikez (3 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque Ronaldo e Falcao sono compatibili..potrebbero giocare assieme nel 4-2-3-1, con Falcao punta centrale e Cristiano trequartista con Ozil e Di Maria, oppure nel classico tridente.


----------



## tequilad (4 Gennaio 2013)

Il Real penso subirà una mini rivoluzione


----------



## tamba84 (10 Gennaio 2013)

se loro prendono falcao credo che uno tra benzema e higuain possa partire, se fossimo seri potremmo provare a prenderne uno dei 2,sarebbe grasso che cola per il nostro attacco.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Mi sa che Ronaldo va al PSg..


----------

